# Automatic simulator reconstructor



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tested with qCube 3x3. Let me know if you find any bugs and I'll (try to) fix them.

Video: 




Download here.

It's written in c++, so its a .exe file and it wont work on macs.


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

Does it work with megaminx? Does it work with GelitainBrain cubes?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> Does it work with megaminx? Does it work with GelitainBrain cubes?



qMinx it should work, gelatinbrain it won't because this program is basically a modified keylogger, so it only works with keyboard controls.


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 11, 2011)

How long was the code?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> How long was the code?



212 lines.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Update: cancels more stuff. download in OP.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2011)

Or you could just use AlgTyper at alg.garron.us.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Or you could just use AlgTyper at alg.garron.us.



That doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> That doesn't work for me.


Java support in browsers can be a bit buggy. It's going to be replaced with a better solution.

What happens? "Doesn't work" tells me nothing. Does the Java applet not load? Does it not do moves when you click on it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Java support in browsers can be a bit buggy. It's going to be replaced with a better solution.
> 
> What happens? "Doesn't work" tells me nothing. Does the Java applet not load? Does it not do moves when you click on it?



It works as a regular sim when that browser window is selected, but after a bit, it breaks and nothing happens. When I choose a different window (qCube), no moves are recorded or anything


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2011)

Using alg typer you need to type it twice, and remember.

Sounds like a great idea, if it works how I'm thinking good job Ben :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Update: y rotations actually work, space instead of 1 for a new solve.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> It works as a regular sim when that browser window is selected, but after a bit, it breaks and nothing happens. When I choose a different window (qCube), no moves are recorded or anything


Have you tried clicking the applet again?
(Yeah, I know, some of this stuff is not easy to know. But I admit it's bad, and that I have better things planned. http://www.cubing.net/twisty.js/ all but has support for it. I want to do it *right*, though.)



Tim Major said:


> Using alg typer you need to type it twice, and remember.


Huh? If you want to do a solve, just enter a scramble (and press the Scramble button), and then solve it.


Anyhow, not to disparage your work, just pointing out that there is a (somewhat) easy-to-use solution out there since a while. I can't run your code, either.


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2011)

Or you could add about 5lines to qcube in javascript


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

joey said:


> Or you could add about 5lines to qcube in javascript



I don't know javascript though D: And this works with any sim with heise keyboard controls.


----------

